# Mac owners..a couple of questions



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok. I have a PC running old windows XP. It just took me about 5 hrs to recover my itouch after a botched software update through itunes. This has happened before. You'd think I would learn that once you have a software version that works, don't mess with it.  

Question 1- Do you Mac owners have these same problems with your apple gadgets crashing/problems with sync, is it more of a microsoft thing or does stuff just happen no matter what you use?

Question 2- Those who have swapped from a PC to a Mac...how painful was the swap and are you glad you did?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

No personal experience with 1.

With 2, I've not switched as I can't really since I work at home a lot and have PCs at work and use several specialty software packages that are PC only.  So not much point in switching to Mac since I'd have to boot into windows a lot of the time.

That said, if you're not working at home and don't need PC only software, then switching to Mac would be pretty easy.  There'd be a little learning curve getting use to the OS.  But it's pretty simple and easy to use.

The only other thing to be aware of is that Apple doesn't really make any low to mid-end machines in terms of specs.  So you'll be spending $1,000 up on a laptop (and probably that or more on a desktop) and you may not need that much hardware power if you aren't doing gaming or video editing etc.  So you'd be paying more for power you don't need vs. getting a cheaper lower end Dell pc etc.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I just got a mac Air 11.6 inch (first Mac since 1984 when my first computer was a Mac 512) and find that the more I use it the more I love it.  Have been thinking about getting a Mac for awhile (don't ask me why!) and I really liked the Mac Air 11.6 because it is real light and just a bit bigger than the ipad. I liked the idea of having a real lightweight laptop for a change and also if I go researching my genealogy it will be nice to travel real light.  Even though it has 128GB hard drive, I am using an external drive so I am okay with the low memory on it which was a concern for me. One thing I like is you can run windows on it along with the Mac platform. One program built in to the Mac is called Boot Camp which does this. There are two others Parallels and Fusion, you can get depending on how and if you want to run windows.  

One thing, there is a kindle book called A Newbie Guide to switching  to the Mac by Travis Hunter. It is the $2.99 one. GET IT!! It really explains what the Mac terms is for a PC terms and what the differences are.  I found it to be a great help, for example the author lists what the PC word/command is and next to it is the Mac word/command.   It really demystified the Mac/PC thing. Sort of like having an aha moment!

And loading new apps from the Mac app store is sweet and easy like getting apps from the itunes store. No fooling with cds and doing the install yourself, it does it automatically.  Also you don't need an anti-virus program as the Macs do not get viruses etc. There is someone who is sending around an email in different forms telling you to buy a virus program DO NOT do anything with it as it is a virus/malware itself. 

There are two negative things I have found:

1. For some reason the kindle app for Mac I downloaded to my Mac  is slow and tends to stop. It is slow as well. I am not sure what the problem is on mine Since I just did it I am going to uninstall it and try again.  I am not too concerned since I have my kindle and ipad which I do reading on. However because I am taking it with me on the trip I thought it would be nice to have a few books on it.

2. There are two genealogy programs offered for the Mac and Legacy is not one of them.  I have not figured out how to get my Legacy program to play nice with the Mac. 

Bottom line, I may end up totally switching over to the Mac in the near future. But I am keeping my PC so having the two different platforms is actually nice.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

I switched a couple of years ago. Never had problems with crashing my MacBook (though I loused up my PC at least once a week). It took about a week and a few phone calls to the Apple support people, but I learned how to use OSX fairly painlessly. Never want to go back to a PC.

BUT. There are things you can't do on a Mac, like run MobiCreator. You have to poke around the Internet sometimes to figure out how to do some stuff, because some software that seems common to Windows users isn't available for Mac users.

Very occasionally MS Word locks up on me, but not as often as the Windows version did.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

1. I've never had any problems syncing my iPod touch. I have had had several Mac models.

2. I have been a Mac person since the mid 1990's. I hate working on PC's, though I started on them with DOS 2.0 around 1982.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

1. I have virtually no software glitches, crashes or other problems. Software and most importantly the operating system itself is much more stable on the Mac than any PC will ever be.

2. I switched abut 3 years ago and never looked back. My productivity went through the roof and during those three years I have not spent a single minute trying to "fix" anything that should have been working. Windows is such a time sink and broken it's not funny. My productivity went through the roof the day I switched to a Mac.
Mind you, however, if you decide to switch, make sure to take the time to properly learn the Mac. It is a very different approach to computing and it will take some time to get used to. I found that most PC-users who switched and didn't like the Mac, were mostly frustrated that the Mac did not behave like a PC. Well, it's not supposed to. That's why you switch to a Mac, but it takes some time to getting used to and to properly learn how to do things the Mac way.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

You can try running Legacy or other windows only programs in VM ware fusion or other emulators, this has worked well for me. 

As to the cost, one benefit is I find the mac is usable a lot longer. My cheap dell laptop always screams replace after 1-2 years, while my macbook would be cool to replace, but even 3-4 years later, really doesn't need it.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> You can try running Legacy or other windows only programs in VM ware fusion or other emulators, this has worked well for me.


I have never understood why people tried to run Windows software on a Mac. To me the whole point was to get away form all that broken and bloated software. I have never let any Microsoft software even come anywhere near my Mac. The Microsoft Office trial version was the first thing I deleted form the machine when I got it. 

I found that virtually any application - games excepted - that I needed existed on the Mac also, only better usually, and cheaper. Not to mention that pretty much all the tools you'd need are actually included as part of the Mac OS and you won't have to buy them separately as is the case with Windows. And don't even get me started on that virus protection rip-off scheme they're running on PCs. $80 saved right there every year.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

well I'm not that radical, you want to use a Mac but are held back because x software is necessary for your work or life and does not have mac version then emulators are a nice way to go. They are sandboxed and will not sully your MacOS


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

First off, a Windows XP PC is three major Windows versions back, and so will basically have problems with LOTS of modern products and services (after XP came Vista, then after that, Windows 7). Go back three major releases of OS X or Linux and you'll see similar problems with those too.

I used Macs exclusively between 1988 and around 2001, then switched to Windows because the Mac had lost all its advantages and then some by then.

(but don't get me wrong; I think ALL the top three computer operating systems suck big-time in many ways: Windows, OS X, and Ubuntu Linux; it's just that the least worst all around for me seems to be Windows 7)

Although I've not had a personal Mac since around 2001, I remain way too familiar with the latest OS X and related items due to family and friends bringing them to me to fix when they break (I've also written an online OS X troubleshooting guide as a reference for myself and others in such matters).

Every modern Mac owner I personally know frequently has to suffer with iTunes/apps updates of their Macs and/or iPads which seem to take forever, and often hang up for some reason, never getting completed.

I can also tell you that way back in my own Mac days, I really dreaded it whenever it became necessary to download a big package from Apple's own servers, as they were always slow as the hills. So I would go to great lengths to avoid it.

I admit I have no experience with iTunes on my PC by which to compare to the Mac owner experiences, though.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

> Every modern Mac owner I personally know frequently has to suffer with iTunes updates


This. Oh, this! How could I have forgotten my only real Mac peeve? Hundreds of MB for stupid iTunes updates. Not a big deal if you have unlimited bandwidth, but I have to take my MacBook to my daughter's house to do most of my software updates because they're so freaking huge and I have a 6MB/month bandwidth limit.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Guido Henkel said:


> I have never understood why people tried to run Windows software on a Mac. To me the whole point was to get away form all that broken and bloated software. I have never let any Microsoft software even come anywhere near my Mac. The Microsoft Office trial version was the first thing I deleted form the machine when I got it.
> 
> I found that virtually any application - games excepted - that I needed existed on the Mac also, only better usually, and cheaper.


The reason why is not everyone has all the software they need available on Mac. I do research for a living and several of my statistical analysis software packages I use regularly are Windows only. Some of the big ones are on both platforms, but lots of the smaller ones are not.

Also, I have to use MS Office as I co-author a lot of papers with other professors and graduate students and they're all using MS Office. So it's not worth the headache to deal with formatting problems that come up when converting back and forth between Word and other word processing programs (tend to wreck things like tables, figures, equations etc.

That said, I do agree that I don't see why people in my shoes bother switching to Mac. If you need Windows only software, it's easier to stick with a Windows PC vs. bothering with Mac and hassling with Boot Camp etc.

But most people aren't using specialty software anyway, and can painlessly switch to Mac. It's just tougher for those like me who are locked into a PC workflow and work at home a ton (as much or more than I work in the office) as we need full compatibility of files to do collaborative work with colleagues who are on PCs and need access to windows only software packages etc.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

J.R.Mooneyham said:


> First off, a Windows XP PC is three major Windows versions back, and so will basically have problems with LOTS of modern products and services (after XP came Vista, then after that, Windows 7). Go back three major releases of OS X or Linux and you'll see similar problems with those too.


Windows XP is still strongly supported. Most businesses, universities etc. are still on it. I have Windows 7 on my work laptop as I updated it myself after having some spyware issues. But my office desktop is still on XP. I've not had any issues with it. The vast majority of software is compatible with XP and Windows 7. Probably some more hardware issues though if you wanted to upgrade things--but I'd imagine most of them still come with both XP and Windows 7 drivers.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Colette Duke said:


> This. Oh, this! How could I have forgotten my only real Mac peeve? Hundreds of MB for stupid iTunes updates. Not a big deal if you have unlimited bandwidth, but I have to take my MacBook to my daughter's house to do most of my software updates because they're so freaking huge and I have a 6MB/month bandwidth limit.


To be fair, iTunes on Windows gets updated pretty often and is usually a pretty big update. Also, I get a good bit of Windows updates and some of those are pretty large as well.

It's just a consequence of the broadband age. They can patch things more easily now, so every platform tends to have a lot of big updates as well. Drives my mom nuts as they can only get dial up, or non-3G cellular internet. They have the latter but it still only like a 100kbps connection (still better than the 26.4kbps they were getting on dial up).


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

mooshie78 said:


> To be fair, iTunes on Windows gets updated pretty often and is usually a pretty big update. Also, I get a good bit of Windows updates and some of those are pretty large as well.
> 
> It's just a consequence of the broadband age. They can patch things more easily now, so every platform tends to have a lot of big updates as well. Drives my mom nuts as they can only get dial up, or non-3G cellular internet. They have the latter but it still only like a 100kbps connection (still better than the 26.4kbps they were getting on dial up).


Dh and I have compared file sizes for updates. He's a Windows man. His updates are teensy compared to mine. 

I know my bandwidth restrictions aren't the norm. Rural Canadian Internet. sarcasm Yay. /sarcasm


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, mooshie78, XP didn't seem very well supported to me by Microsoft itself, the last time it blew up on me (I stuck with it as long as I possibly could, as I didn't want to have to buy a new PC). The main indicator of this was in previous blow up cases I'd been able to reinstall the OS from CD, then Microsoft would supply the 3 big SP updates online. That last time though, Microsoft refused, leaving me high and dry. Apparently because of the new OS they were rolling out.

That refusal caused me all sorts of other problems, which I finagled workarounds to, but still I kept suffering so many other problems in the aftermath of MS refusing to update it anymore than I finally gave in and bought a new machine.

But I also have to admit the ancient hardware/software combo I was using XP in had been getting increasingly difficult to live with for a long time, even before the blow up. Especially in regards to internet use, which is a critical function these days. The extremely lengthy boots and restarts were also wearing on me. As were the crashes. All BEFORE the final meltdown, from which it never truly recovered.

The Windows 7 PC with which I replaced it has so far been immensely better; so much better, that had I known how vastly improved my experience would be, I would have exited my XP machine a lot earlier.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Colette Duke said:


> Dh and I have compared file sizes for updates. He's a Windows man. His updates are teensy compared to mine.


Well, in that case that's one more thing to put on my list of why I'm happy to be a PC user! 



J.R.Mooneyham said:


> Well, mooshie78, XP didn't seem very well supported to me by Microsoft itself, the last time it blew up on me (I stuck with it as long as I possibly could, as I didn't want to have to buy a new PC). The main indicator of this was in previous blow up cases I'd been able to reinstall the OS from CD, then Microsoft would supply the 3 big SP updates online. That last time though, Microsoft refused, leaving me high and dry. Apparently because of the new OS they were rolling out.


Well that stinks. But I was just saying there aren't really many third party software or hardware problems yet with XP. I'm surprised to hear that MS isn't providing those updates. Shocked actually given that XP is still on a majority of workplace machines. I guess corporations and universities probably have all the updates on discs etc. though so they can rebuild machines if needed.



> The Windows 7 PC with which I replaced it has so far been immensely better; so much better, that had I known how vastly improved my experience would be, I would have exited my XP machine a lot earlier.


Yep. Windows 7 is definitely much better. I look forward to my university making the switch. But as slow as they are, Windows 8 will probably be out by then! Which is why I went ahead and bought my own Windows 7 license so I could at least have it on my laptop since we're allowed to do whatever we want with those. Our office computers on teh network we can't change OS's etc. and have to wait for them to make a fullscale upgrade.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Windows 7 is every bit as bad as Windows XP, maybe even worse. My wife is running Windows 7 and it's a joke... a bad one at that. Nothing in that system works the way it's supposed to. Drivers disappear. Icons disappear and reappear at random. The system virtually collapses with every update. It is hog slow... switching context between applications can take up to 10 seconds even on a high end system. You click and you wait until something happens because Windows has the responsiveness of a slug, the list of crap is endless.
  
How anyone can put up with the kind of stuff on a daily basis, I will never understand. Anyone who says they are glad they're on a PC has never really experienced the awesomeness of OSX or has closed his mind to accepting that there are things better than Windows.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I've personally had zero problems with Windows 7.  Has yet to freeze or crash in a year or so of using it.  No driver problems etc.  

XP I had some freezes and crashes, but most of that was spyware related as I had crappy virus protection at the time--had no problems after getting away from using the crappy McAffee program the university provided.

If I had regular problems with Windows I'd be pissed off about it for sure, but I don't and have had especially few since switching to Windows 7 so I don't have many complaints about it personally.  Other's of course may have different experiences.

But anyway, I hate how passionate/fanboyish people are about this stuff.  They're just computers, use what works for you and shut the heck up about what others use.  

I use PCs as it's what I've always used, and I couldn't switch to Mac now for the work related reasons I outlined above.  The OS may be better, but it's useless when I need Windows to run the programs I have to use for work.  I have no loyalty to Windows. It's just what I know and have to use for work.  If something better comes out that runs all the software I need and lets me work collaboratively with all my colleagues with no compatibility issues I'll happily make a switch.

Anyway, it's silly to have loyalty to any corporation.  Microsoft, Apple, Amazon are all just big, greedy corporations that care about nothing but getting as much of our hard-earned money as they can.  I'll never waste any energy being loyal to any of them or defending them etc.  I'll spend my energy equally disliking them and begrudgingly giving them some of my money from time to time!


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Good point.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I had a Dell lap top when the OS was Windows XP. My hard drive crashed one day before the 2 year warranty ran out. One year later, I completely lost the ability to see half of the screen. Add to that, multiple restarts d/t programs crashing. 
When I had to replace it b/c of the screen, I didn't hesitate to buy a Mac. My computer programmer brother tried to convince me to buy a Mac when I bought the Dell, but I didn't listen. I didn't make that mistake twice.
I have been incredibly happy with my MacBook Pro. Never a tiny problem, and I've had it for almost 2 years.
For $99, you can purchase One to One, which gives you a year of individual sessions with an Apple computer person. If you live close to an Apple store, it's well worth it.
I don't think you'll be disappointed if you make the switch.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well those are hardware failures and not faults of Windows.

But Apple does make solid, reliable hardware for sure.  But there are plenty of Windows machines out there that are just as reliable.  And you have to be sure to compare comparable hardware.  i.e. the cheapest Macbooks start at $1,000, so you have to compare to Dell's XPS line or other brands upper end models that are $1,000 and up to be fair.

Dell has been pretty good to me, I never had anything die--even on mid range models.  But I have friends and coworkers who had things die on similar machines, so there's luck involved I suppose.  I'm on a Lenovo Thinkpad T400 provided by work now (don't own a computer of my own anymore since I can do whatever I want with this laptop).  Have had it for almost 2 years and no issues whatsoever yet.


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

Guido, your wife's W7 PC must have something besides Windows 7 wrong with it. I've never in my life seen a litany of complaints like yours about the OS-- but maybe you guys just installed W7 on an old PC which doesn't have the modern hardware to support it? New operating systems of all kinds typically don't run well on hardware bought quite a while before the OS itself was released.

If your problem isn't old hardware, then I'd suspect a massive malware infestation. Or a corrupted disk/files (if anyone has ever switched off a computer without shutting it down, or had a power outage happen while the computer was running, that too can badly hurt a system). Both Macs and PCs will also sometimes act badly if you have too little space left on your hard drive.

I use a W7 PC, while most of my extended family use OS X. Those OS X Macs break down and require first aid from me at a much higher rate than my PC does. So much so, I created an online troubleshooting guide for OS X (I haven't yet needed one for my W7 PC).


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Those were my thoughts as well.  I upgraded to windows 7 on two pcs and it was a bit of a pain.  I had to spend a lot of time (pretty much a whole day each time) downloading updated drivers etc. to get everything working right.  Once I did, I haven't had any issues though.  But it was it pain, enough so that in the future I doubt I'll upgrade OS's again and just wait to buy a new machine that's built with it.

So if it was a computer that was upgraded to Windows seven, they may need to go to the PC manufacturer's support page for their model and download and install all the software and driver updates.

Spyware is another strong possibility.  I highly recommend the free Avast anti virus program.  I haven't had any issues with spyware, trojans etc. since I switched from McAffee to Avast.  But that is one area I'm envious of Mac users as it would be nice to not have to worry about spyware etc. so much.  That said, since switching to Avast it hasn't been any worries since it auto updates and hasn't let anything through yet.


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

J.R,

It was actually a brand new high end PC that came with Win7 installed, so no, it's not that. The funny thing for me is what you describe is exactly the opposite for me. I've been using PCs since their dawn in the 80s and Windows since 3.2. Ever since then I've had to struggle to just keep them machines going. Complete re-installs every 6 months were the norm up, software crashes and freezes on a daily basis, the list was endless. I had 8 PCs running here at times when I was doing all my game development stuff, and each one was every bit as broken and fragile as the next.

Since I switched to the Mac I had not a single issue. Not a single lock-up, no freeze, no lost files, simply nothing at all. My son and my wife are still using Windows machines and I still have to deal with their issues at least once a week. So, to me, Windows simply has lost all of its luster and ranks in the _utterly useless_ category. I know some people have no problems but it appears they seem to be the minority from what I've gather.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I used both a Mac laptop and a Windows desktop for several years before totally switching over to Mac in 2006. It has been a very easy transition, and I now spend much less time troubleshooting any number of issues. I do way less reboots, which was always the first thing I did on my PC's. I'm thrilled with my Mac, but I'm not the type that likes to customize, pimp out, jailbreak, or in any way push the limits of my machine. I just like it to work and be reliable, that's enough for me. And I do still have problems, but I now rely heavily on AppleCare and the Genius Bar at the store if I need help. They've been great at helping, and even replaced my machine with a larger, newer model at no charge when I had some issues with the graphics card in my 2.5 year old iMac.


----------



## kellymcclymer (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a Mac, and both iPod and iPad sync fine. Husband has a vista, and his iPad 2 syncs fine. Son has vista, and he hasn't had problems, either. I think it's probably random gremlins you can't control.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

derek alvah said:


> Ok. I have a PC running old windows XP. It just took me about 5 hrs to recover my itouch after a botched software update through itunes. This has happened before. You'd think I would learn that once you have a software version that works, don't mess with it.
> 
> Question 1- Do you Mac owners have these same problems with your apple gadgets crashing/problems with sync, is it more of a microsoft thing or does stuff just happen no matter what you use?
> 
> Question 2- Those who have swapped from a PC to a Mac...how painful was the swap and are you glad you did?


I am NOT techie. I was sceert of P.C.

On February 5, 2010 took Dell tower to Apple Store. They transferred everything to MacBook Pro for me. (After taking it all home, did have to take it back to get transfer done right. Second time was the charm. Vinnie did a good job.) Soon after bought iTouch, iPhone, and iPad 1 (on release day). I got AppleCare for everything. That's the best. Good tech help is just an easy phone call away. Also got 1-to-1 training. _Absolutely NO regrets on making the switch. Best thing I have ever done re computers. Never go back._

I've never had problems syncing iDevices with my Mac.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> I'm thrilled with my Mac, but I'm not the type that likes to customize, pimp out, jailbreak, or in any way push the limits of my machine. I just like it to work and be reliable, that's enough for me. And I do still have problems, but I now rely heavily on AppleCare and the Genius Bar at the store if I need help. They've been great at helping,


That's me too. Just give me a working reliable computer. Macs certainly do work mostly and they do neat things too. I agree just about whole-heartedly re tech help. AppleCare is the best. Genius Bar in the Apple Store. Well . . . OK, but not as good as AppleCare techs.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

derek alvah said:


> Ok. I have a PC running old windows XP. It just took me about 5 hrs to recover my itouch after a botched software update through itunes. This has happened before. You'd think I would learn that once you have a software version that works, don't mess with it.
> 
> Question 1- Do you Mac owners have these same problems with your apple gadgets crashing/problems with sync, is it more of a microsoft thing or does stuff just happen no matter what you use?
> 
> Question 2- Those who have swapped from a PC to a Mac...how painful was the swap and are you glad you did?


As a Mac user for the past 3 or 4 years...
Question 1 - Nope, I don't think we've ever had an issue - well, I did not long ago when my iPhone was updating and my daughter texted me during the update, but that's the only instance I can think of and we've got 2 iPhones, 2 iPads, and an iPod Classic, a Shuffle and a Nano.

Question 2 - We transitioned from PC to Mac 3 or 4 years ago. Started with an iMac that DH bought to try for converting our old home videos to digital (he got tired of the PC crashing mid-conversion all the time). The iMac quickly became our main computer and our daughter got the old PC. Wasn't long before DH had replaced his Dell laptop with a MacBook Pro. The conversion wasn't painful at all, and we've never looked back. Yes, there are a few little differences you have to adjust to but they're minor.

DH was a diehard PC guy for years, loved building his own computers, loved troubleshooting, etc. But now he just loves having things that work. All the time. And so do I - I hung on with a netbook for a while, but finally let him talk me into a MacBook Air and I love, love it. We try to remind ourselves to turn them off every once in a while, but we really don't need to (unless the grandkids have been playing on the desktop - sometimes they can manage to get things hung up). And the no viruses thing? Priceless. I've got a friend who has her computer in to the shop for "virus recovery" every 6 months or so - for the repair bills she could've gotten a Mac. Can't say we miss a thing about PC life...


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

I balked at the swap and got a new PC. I know ..I'm a big chicken. It's kinda weird though. I and most people I know have one or more Apple gadgets (ipod, iphone or ipad) and wouldn't give them up for anything, but I don't know anyone who has a Mac. Maybe it's a regional thing? Thanks for all your input and taking the time to comment. Now it's a matter of getting an ipad2 or waiting for ipad3.


----------



## meowzart (Mar 29, 2011)

I am a mac user and would never go back - ever ever.  My first mac was the mac mini - I needed a computer for my music studio and my husband did not want to listen to me whining and complaining about the pc not working...being too slow...freezing up...(as I did this at home all the time) so he insisted I buy the mac.  RIGHT ON!! Works flawlessly.  Also have now the imac and had a mac lap top - awesome.  Have an ipad and iphone.  genius.

My husband is in IT - works on PC's for a living (God bless microsoft - it keeps us in groceries and clothes) and whenever anyone asks him for buying advice he tells them to buy a mac - they are never sorry.  We only have macs in house here.  

I do a lot of music work on computer and desktop publishing of advertising materials and music games etc.  The only program I missed greatly was microsoft publisher but that has slowly been replaced by printfolio


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Bad choice, I am sorry to say, Derek. Bad choice. ;-)


----------

